# We're Getting Outta Here



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well the sob has been out twice now, once an hour away on flat land the other four miles away over New Years so I did not have to drive.

This weekend is the real shakedown we're going to Pismo it has been cold here by California Standards and I need to see some sand. So for all of you non campers I wish you the best weekend you could have! 
The SOB is hooked up and ready to roll.

Sunday I am driving the TT to a friends house where it will sit for a wekk before coming back to the coast again for a hunting trip.

So for those of you that have been asking for SOB photos here are a few from a camp spot about an hour from the house we went over Christmas. I will have some interior shots after this weekend for those who have been asking.



























Beuna Vista Lakes outside of Bakersfield yes it was cold









Kids with DW, and Grammie trying to catch a trout with there new Christmas fishing poles.

Jeff


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOOOOHHH that sure is a sporty S.O.B.








Have a fantastic time at Pismo!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Now that's a fine looking unit right there







It's no 28BHS, but it will do


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice looking trailer I saw one just like that pulling out of the dealers in Sacramento when I was picking up my trailer last month. It had a built in gas tank to fill the toys and feed the generator.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oooh! Now that's a serious toy hauler!
Have a great time at Pismo, wish we could be there...

Dawn


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Oooh! Now that's a serious toy hauler!
> Have a great time at Pismo, wish we could be there...
> 
> Dawn


Come on out Dawn we will have a ball.

Jeff


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Have fun in Pismo. I'm jealous. We used to live down in Santa Maria (Orcutt actually). Although we love it up here, I do miss that area sometimes. Have a great time.

Kelly


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You got a lot of tires.

Nice pics too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Oooh! Now that's a serious toy hauler!
> Have a great time at Pismo, wish we could be there...
> 
> Dawn


Come on out Dawn we will have a ball.

Jeff
[/quote]
Our Outback is still in for repairs...can we stay with you??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice SOB Jeff








Hope you have a great weekend for your real shakedown

Don


----------

